# No bra in public



## Hank182 (Feb 18, 2016)

So here is another something that struck me odd . No it doesn’t bother me . Not looking for advice on how to handle the situation. Just wondering what others think. When my family or DIL comes to the house the wife will put her bra on as to not show her nipples through her shirt but the other day in a community camp ground where we all know everbody she took a stroll in her T-shirt , no bra with headlights showing with no concern. Had several conversations with others and come back. She is well aware of her nipples showing because we have talked about it before. A couple years before we meet she had her breasts done and I must say they are amazing. Why would she coverup around DIL and my family and not around some of our friends but not close friends. Is that odd?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Because she's proud of them likes to show them off, but daughter in law and family is too embarrassing. Your friends are not.

A certain type of flirting.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Im prudish and liberal... I grew up near portland. The trend in all my generation is ditching bra's in their daily lives in this reigion. Im uncomfortable by it... But i am not about to tell them to put a bra on. I am sure some point it will not shock me so much. But im gonna keep my bra on. Lol. I imagine I am like the woman in the thirties still wearing a full corset. Lol.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I know men like to look, why not.

I know it sends a message, hey look what I got.
What I got and you can't touch.

it will make some men stare, some men look away, make some men aggressive.

In this day and age, just don't do it. 
Unless, the lady can take the heat.
Basks in it.

A married lady should not go braless, just for the husbands sake.

A single lady?
She is free to do as she pleases.
Please do not complain when the men get fresh, get ideas.


Just Sayin'



[THRD]


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

She could be sabotaging a Supreme Court appointment for a talented teen in the distant future. Last minute reveal...”looked at my tits and I was violated.” Suffered PTSD and couldn’t fly to testify. Had to start a go fund me and only got $900,000 in over 5 days of trying.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Maybe she doesn't think your family would appreciate a nice pair of tits or would be judgemental.


----------



## Hank182 (Feb 18, 2016)

jorgegene said:


> Because she's proud of them likes to show them off, but daughter in law and family is too embarrassing. Your friends are not.
> 
> A certain type of flirting.


She is proud of them. She use to show them off on the regular when we meet. I really enjoyed it! Other the years she got way more conservative but every now and then something like this comes out in her.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Is OK with me, but I'm on the outside looking in 😎😎.

Is normal in front of DIL and family, and then diff in front of some non family and friends. Seems OK.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Family is more regular and intimate than friends you see once in awhile. I disagree with the flirting comment. Good for her I say! If ya got it flaunt it! You're a lucky man.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Hank182 said:


> She is proud of them. She use to show them off on the regular when we meet. I really enjoyed it! Other the years she got way more conservative but every now and then something like this comes out in her.


It is your' wife, hers and your tits.

If it does not bother you and she likes the attention, go for it.

I would not like it.

............................................................................


Let's just say that Ole' Hank here is very fit, a fine looking man.

At these campgrounds he starts wearing Speedos. Every inch and wrinkle shows through.

Like her, he is proud of his stuff.

Would she be happy with that?

No, why not?

I know, I know, we are not talking about Hank, we are talking about his attractive {show off} wife.
In his mind, he gets a charge out of other men lusting after his wife.

Believe me, she gets a charge out it too. Going braless under a t-shirt. The t-shirt moving back and forth, eliciting tingling.
Her mammies swinging free, not bound up in a tight bra. 
It is exhilarating. Let em' hang and sway!
I get it. I am a lustful man.

I also get it that doing so will accelerate their drooping, stretching downward the overly heavy boobs, they encased in thinning skin.
Nipples, once point forward, now pointing at her toes. 
Still beautiful, maybe not to her.

Hank will get a charge from this until she succumbs to one man, she lets that man feel what he sees.
This stuff happens, innocently at first.

Sorry, Innocent got left out when she started going braless. Tits are sex objects in our society.
Likely, in all but the most primitive. Even in those societies, they are, ummm.

I admit, if all the women in that campground go braless, then her tits are one set among many.
She is bowing to the collective custom, showing her tits, showing her herd mentality.

Yes, she is free to do so. she is not a slave.

From my standpoint, my woman?
I live in this world, not in some innocent Eden.
Those tits are mine, for my viewing and my forever touch.

Gulp, I hope!




[THRD]


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Sorry, we HeadMates like talking tits.

As evidenced by our Tales.



The HeadMates- minus Lilith; she has no tits to speak of!! Men don't care.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Hank182 said:


> Why would she coverup around DIL and my family and not around some of our friends but not close friends. Is that odd?


Probably because she doesn't like it around her in-laws. As to other people meh.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

SunCMars said:


> I know men like to look, why not.
> 
> I know it sends a message, hey look what I got.
> What I got and you can't touch.
> ...


I was out with my wife today and she went braless. With her splendid un-enhanced and still exceptionally perky breasts, in a dress that I like.

I like to look and I also like my wife to go braless. Fortunately for me except for when my wife is at work, she does what I like.

Just Sayin'.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Many men, myself included, are hopelessly locked in some past, lust filled world.

Women want to be totally free, unencumbered by guilt, by sex demands, by bras.

I am on the way out, do with this world as you see fit.

We did so, before you.




[THRD]


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Hank182 said:


> So here is another something that struck me odd . No it doesn’t bother me . Not looking for advice on how to handle the situation. Just wondering what others think. When my family or DIL comes to the house the wife will put her bra on as to not show her nipples through her shirt but the other day in a community camp ground where we all know everbody she took a stroll in her T-shirt , no bra with headlights showing with no concern. Had several conversations with others and come back. She is well aware of her nipples showing because we have talked about it before. A couple years before we meet she had her breasts done and I must say they are amazing. Why would she coverup around DIL and my family and not around some of our friends but not close friends. Is that odd?


If my wife did that, I would not like it.
Fortunately she wouldn't do it.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hank, I would very concern if her and your girlfriends go to New Orleans and she comes home with a ton of beads.


----------



## Hank182 (Feb 18, 2016)

So we are all in pretty much agreement that she is well aware of what she is doing when she goes braless in public. A woman knows that when she is braless that men take notice.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hank182 said:


> So we are all in pretty much agreement that she is well aware of what she is doing when she goes braless in public. A woman knows that when she is braless that men take notice.


Maybe when she comes back from her walk you should dust her down for prints.
Because let me tell you this Hank,she has her breasts in the air and it may as well be her ass.She is “looking for notice” as my European friends would say.
Ask her how many men looked at her when she walks around with the puppies unleashed,her answer will tell you a lot.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I think going braless in public is tacky. It screams "people of Walmart to me." My hubby wouldnt like it.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Hank182 said:


> So here is another something that struck me odd . No it doesn’t bother me . Not looking for advice on how to handle the situation. Just wondering what others think. When my family or DIL comes to the house the wife will put her bra on as to not show her nipples through her shirt but the other day in a community camp ground where we all know everbody she took a stroll in her T-shirt , no bra with headlights showing with no concern. Had several conversations with others and come back. She is well aware of her nipples showing because we have talked about it before. A couple years before we meet she had her breasts done and I must say they are amazing. Why would she coverup around DIL and my family and not around some of our friends but not close friends. Is that odd?


I would ask her just out of curiosity.

It's hard for me to imagine because I'm very uncomfortable in public with no bra. (That's why I hate when people come over unannounced, I never have a bra on at home.)

Anyhow, I dress and try to look my sexiest when I am out in public with my guy. Because I want him to feel proud that he's got me, maybe hope other people are envious and thinking "dang I lucky guy!!"

If I'm going out by myself, I have no reason to try to be sexy because I'm not looking for that kind of attention. The same with relatives coming over. I'm not going to dress sexy around them, LOL, they're family. And I'd feel uncomfortable being braless, even in my own home, with other people there.

Your wife doesn't seem to be uncomfortable being braless, but maybe she would normally wear a bra around others but felt like being your "trophy wife" and giving you something to show off that day?

FWIW, I'm very skeptical of the idea that women, especially those who had their breasts done, would walk around braless in public "just because it's comfortable" - they know their breasts are provocative and sexy. Which is fine. But your wife would have no reason to be provocative and sexy around her DIL. (One would hope!!!)


----------



## Hank182 (Feb 18, 2016)

WorkingWife said:


> Hank182 said:
> 
> 
> > So here is another something that struck me odd . No it doesn’t bother me . Not looking for advice on how to handle the situation. Just wondering what others think. When my family or DIL comes to the house the wife will put her bra on as to not show her nipples through her shirt but the other day in a community camp ground where we all know everbody she took a stroll in her T-shirt , no bra with headlights showing with no concern. Had several conversations with others and come back. She is well aware of her nipples showing because we have talked about it before. A couple years before we meet she had her breasts done and I must say they are amazing. Why would she coverup around DIL and my family and not around some of our friends but not close friends. Is that odd?
> ...


That’s part of what prompted the question. She puts a bra on around DIL but choose to not when walking around the campground one day. She made a difference is my point. If it doesn’t bothers her then it should bother her anytime anywhere. As some have suggested she was simply showing them off.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Hank182 said:


> As some have suggested she was simply showing them off.


Is your wife the type of person who would do this? Show them off? 

Or does that seem out of character for her?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Her breasts are screaming 'something'.

Press your ear to one and listen.

Are they speaking your name, or just saying "Hey look at me"?

She may be doing it to get you more involved with her inner workings.

She likely is at that {sweet spot age} where women find themselves all lusty liking.

Maybe she wants to make you jealous; wants you to pay attention to her.

To make you show concern. 

She wants you to show concern, to show ownership.
She wants to be made love to, bet on it.
She may be doing it to get a rise out of you. 

If so, acknowledge the fact and let her get a grip on the rising situation.

She may be doing it to get a rise out of strange men.
And then secretly recording the rises in her memory bank.
Not good.

She needs much more hands-on therapy.
Believe me.

Yes.


The Typist I-


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Sometimes I like to go braless and I have to admit that it feels good and it also feels kind of naughty when guys notice (they always do). I can totally relate to this post though because I would never do it around my family, etc.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I think it's a double standard, going without in public, where others see and tell the inlaws, yet wearing one at home when inlaws are there... or anyone for that matter. It seems like a sign she is looking for attention, since there are ways to dress without a bra while still having some modesty, look attractive, and still be cool and comfortable. I get that it is rough in hot weather. That may be her reasoning. 

Find out what modest women who want to look attractive are wearing and take her to those stores to get some advice on how to dress. If she is against that or allows you to purchase the clothes for you and then only wears them around you, you have your answer. Find another woman who is more compatible.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

I have never understood the kerfuffle concerning the bra/no bra/breasts in public issue. It’s a breast, half the population have them … if they aren’t yours don’t touch them, look or don’t look (I don’t care) and, please leave breast-feeding women in peace. Control yourself and your reactions, simple, yes?

And men, do you go topless in public? Do some of you wear pants so tight that one can see the outline of your “package”? Thought so.

What’s next? Are we going back to the days where we hide certain issues of National Geographic magazine from our children?

:slap:


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Red Sonja said:


> What’s next? Are we going back to the days where we hide certain issues of National Geographic magazine from our children?


I hope not, the carry on from the wowsers does seem a bit over the top.

That said Happy Birthday @Red Sonja :yay::yay::yay:


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe it wasn't the DIL....it was the son. Women don't want/need to look sexy when their son comes over. Then they are Mom.

Yes, she knows that men notice. Doesn't mean she has an ulterior motive. 

Just enjoy.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

SunCMars said:


> Her breasts are screaming 'something'.
> Press your ear to one and listen....


OMG that's awesome. Glad I wasn't drinking anything, It would have gone out my nose and all over my keyboard.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

WorkingWife said:


> OMG that's awesome. Glad I wasn't drinking anything, It would have gone out my nose and all over my keyboard.


I try, I do.

Your' welcome!


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I encouraged my wife not to wear a bra because she did not have to do so for support until she was in her 40’s. She never had kids and hers are still pretty firm at 66 years old. I have no problems with nipples jutting out and neither did my wife. It never mattered or affected her in any way other than a few horny guys taking a look at what I see every day of my life. Of course there is a time and place where you do not want to upset or cause a fuss when at someone else’s event or home. My wife wore a bra at weddings and family events. She did not wear one when we went out shopping or hitting the clubs at night. In fact she dressed to arouse at dance clubs because to us it was foreplay before going home and doing something about how horny we got teasing each other on the dance floor.

After all, they are just nipples. Men have nipples so what are women’s lumped in with genitals. I worked a lot in Europe where going topless at beaches and showing lots of cleavage and nipples is no big deal. A guy can show off his six pack to arouse women but heaven forbid you see a woman’s nipples outlined under a blouse. The end of society as we know it due to a nipple. How silly is that.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Vinnydee said:


> I encouraged my wife not to wear a bra because she did not have to do so for support until she was in her 40’s. She never had kids and hers are still pretty firm at 66 years old. I have no problems with nipples jutting out and neither did my wife. It never mattered or affected her in any way other than a few horny guys taking a look at what I see every day of my life. Of course there is a time and place where you do not want to upset or cause a fuss when at someone else’s event or home. My wife wore a bra at weddings and family events. She did not wear one when we went out shopping or hitting the clubs at night.* In fact she dressed to arouse at dance clubs because to us it was foreplay before going home and doing something about how horny we got teasing each other on the dance floor.
> *
> After all, they are just nipples.* Men have nipples so what are women’s lumped in with genitals.* I worked a lot in Europe where going topless at beaches and showing lots of cleavage and nipples is no big deal. A guy can show off his six pack to arouse women but heaven forbid you see a woman’s nipples outlined under a blouse. The end of society as we know it due to a nipple. How silly is that.


I think you answered your own question and the reason I posted as I did. My first wife rarely wore a bra in summer. I thought it was great. So did many others. 

Never had too many issues with it. Seems like a **** test to me. I don't go for that. Dress like you want only me or don't stay with me. I've gone along with the games and learned she doesn't have to make love to my mind all day. She just has to treat me with love and respect. I don't think it's respectful. Sure, it's fun and I like seeing nipples until some woman who feels creepy comes along. Then, you start to wonder how she could think only the men she is attracted to will look. No, no more games. F that.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Red Sonja said:


> *I have never understood the kerfuffle concerning the bra/no bra/breasts in public issue.* It’s a breast, half the population have them … if they aren’t yours don’t touch them, look or don’t look (I don’t care) and, please leave breast-feeding women in peace. Control yourself and your reactions, simple, yes?
> 
> And men, do you go topless in public? Do some of you wear pants so tight that one can see the outline of your “package”? Thought so.
> 
> ...


That's a lie.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> That's a lie.


Why are you calling me a liar :surprise: ... I truly do not understand the reasoning behind the upset concerning this subject. Will you also call Vinny and Personal liars because they do not think this subject is an issue either?

What do you know about bras in any case? Do you know that the only type of bra that hides nipples on it's own is a so-called t-shirt bra? And, that t-shirt bras are insufficiently supportive for females with DD+ cup sizes (like me) because of their non-structured cups? Do you also know that quality, comfortable and supportive bras in DD+ cup sizes are upwards of $100 USD? And, that you must have 3 such bras (minimum) in wearing rotation and hand-wash the ****ers to have any hope of them lasting 1 year (if you are lucky)?

Are you going to tell me that if your underwear cost $100+ a pop, required hand-washing and lasted less than a year that you wouldn't go commando occasionally?

pfffft ... don't travel to Europe, Africa or Asia because your sensibilities will be offended by all the breasts.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh and, P.S. I didn't spend my formative years in the USA learning to be offended by nude body parts ... thank goodness.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Maybe she wasn't wearing a bra because she was camping? An activity that is casual and doesn't really call for her to be on her toes and adhering to normal standards of dress. You try wearing an underwire, contour cup (foam rubber padding that hides erect nipples) bra all day and you will learn why it is such a joy to be able to go without once in a while.

You seem to be building a case against your wife. First the decade old bag of lingerie in the back of the closet and now an innocuous act of *gasp* wearing a t-shirt without a bra while CAMPING and having the audacity to chat with people.

I know, I know, none of this bothers you. Then why in the hell are you collecting opinions about ridiculous crap?

Besides, they're fake! And, everyone knows they're fake. Maybe, that's what's bothering you.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Maybe she wasn't wearing a bra because she was camping? An activity that is casual and doesn't really call for her to be on her toes and adhering to normal standards of dress. You try wearing an underwire, contour cup (foam rubber padding that hides erect nipples) bra all day and you will learn why it is such a joy to be able to go without once in a while.
> 
> You seem to be building a case against your wife. First the decade old bag of lingerie in the back of the closet and now an innocuous act of *gasp* wearing a t-shirt without a bra while CAMPING and having the audacity to chat with people.
> 
> ...


Ah, I was waiting, waiting patiently.

For you to Bust in here! :grin2:


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Red Sonja said:


> Why are you calling me a liar :surprise: ... I truly do not understand the reasoning behind the upset concerning this subject. Will you also call Vinny and Personal liars because they do not think this subject is an issue either?
> 
> What do you know about bras in any case? Do you know that the only type of bra that hides nipples on it's own is a so-called t-shirt bra? And, that t-shirt bras are insufficiently supportive for females with DD+ cup sizes (like me) because of their non-structured cups? Do you also know that quality, comfortable and supportive bras in DD+ cup sizes are upwards of $100 USD? And, that you must have 3 such bras (minimum) in wearing rotation and hand-wash the ****ers to have any hope of them lasting 1 year (if you are lucky)?
> 
> ...


Good girl....stand up for them tits!

They cost a lot because they are worth a bundle, bundling. 


Lilith-


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Red Sonja said:


> I have never understood the kerfuffle concerning the bra/no bra/breasts in public issue. It’s a breast, half the population have them … if they aren’t yours don’t touch them, look or don’t look (I don’t care) and, please leave breast-feeding women in peace. Control yourself and your reactions, simple, yes?
> 
> And men, do you go topless in public? Do some of you wear pants so tight that one can see the outline of your “package”? Thought so.
> 
> ...


Technically 100% of the human population has breast its just that the male population breast are unattractive...well to me at least...and as Jack Bynes said to Greg (Gaylord) Focker, "I have breast Greg, can you milk me?" but even that i have to say is questionable because once at band camp i met a guy who smoked so much dope...he actually was milking...yeah not a good look on a guy...just saying.


----------



## Don't Panic (Apr 2, 2017)

Red Sonja said:


> Oh and, P.S. I didn't spend my formative years in the USA learning to be offended by nude body parts ... thank goodness.


 
I did spend my formative years in the USA learning NOT to be offended by nude body parts...thanks Mom & Dad. 

I'll go without occasionally, but I usually wear a bra, because that is what I prefer aesthetically and structurally. I don't care, and seldom notice, what others (men or women) choose to do with their breasts. That is no lie lol

Happy Birthday Red Sonya :grin2:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Red Sonja said:


> Why are you calling me a liar :surprise: ... *I truly do not understand the reasoning behind the upset concerning this subject.* Will you also call Vinny and Personal liars because they do not think this subject is an issue either?
> 
> What do you know about bras in any case? Do you know that the only type of bra that hides nipples on it's own is a so-called t-shirt bra? And, that t-shirt bras are insufficiently supportive for females with DD+ cup sizes (like me) because of their non-structured cups? Do you also know that quality, comfortable and supportive bras in DD+ cup sizes are upwards of $100 USD? And, that you must have 3 such bras (minimum) in wearing rotation and hand-wash the ****ers to have any hope of them lasting 1 year (if you are lucky)?
> 
> ...


Then you are a fool who doesn't have a clue about natural attraction between humans.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Red Sonja said:


> Why are you calling me a liar :surprise: ... I truly do not understand the reasoning behind the upset concerning this subject. Will you also call Vinny and Personal liars because they do not think this subject is an issue either?
> 
> What do you know about bras in any case? Do you know that the only type of bra that hides nipples on it's own is a so-called t-shirt bra? And, that t-shirt bras are insufficiently supportive for females with DD+ cup sizes (like me) because of their non-structured cups? Do you also know that quality, comfortable and supportive bras in DD+ cup sizes are upwards of $100 USD? And, that you must have 3 such bras (minimum) in wearing rotation and hand-wash the ****ers to have any hope of them lasting 1 year (if you are lucky)?
> 
> ...


You are also incapable of correct interpretation of posts.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

2ntnuf said:


> You are also incapable of correct interpretation of posts.


Coming from you,Mr Strawman himself,this is priceless.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Man, you are on a roll ... I'm a liar, a fool and ... not sure what that last insult meant ... and all because I don't agree with your opinion.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Coming from you,Mr Strawman himself,this is priceless.


Oh, I'm scared. You terrify me. :lol:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Red Sonja said:


> Man, you are on a roll ... I'm a liar, a fool and ... not sure what that last insult meant ... and all because I don't agree with your opinion.


Don’t waste your time reasoning with this guy.He will answer a question you never asked,ask you why you think something is true when you never said any such thing and will finish up by suggesting you get counseling for your delusions.
Just a sad man who has delusions of adequacy.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

My thoughts are that she hides her femaleness to family. I think it is pretty simple. It's kind of like men not coming forward with their maleness around family members.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Just curious. Do men wear jock straps when camping? If women have to get all up-tight and bound up then why not men?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Don’t waste your time reasoning with this guy.He will answer a question you never asked,ask you why you think something is true when you never said any such thing and will finish up by suggesting you get counseling for your delusions.
> Just a sad man who has delusions of adequacy.



You want to take a shot and ask me what I think? Go ahead. Don't be afraid. If you can read, you will have most of your questions answered. 

If you want your wife to go braless in public, that's your business. I don't.

If you want your wife immodestly breastfeeding in public, that's your business. I don't.

That's all there was to it. You two are deluded.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Don't have a problem if/when my wife goes braless. First some tops, dresses etc. don't work with bras. Second she is 42 has had 2 kids and still has flawless perky full C cups why not show them off, they are a miracle. Heck we have been to many topless beaches sometimes she will go topless along with the dozens or more of other women. She doesn't complain that you can see the bulge in my pants clearly unless I'm wearing very baggy pants. 

Breast by themselves are not sexual, they are a body part like and arm or an ankle. 

And the OPs wife paid good money for hers, she didn't do so to make her bras look nice, she is proud of the way they look so she shouldn't feel bad not wearing a bra she doesn't need, she has a built in bra good for her.


----------



## Hank182 (Feb 18, 2016)

minimalME said:


> Hank182 said:
> 
> 
> > As some have suggested she was simply showing them off.
> ...


Back in the day, “when we first meet” she would show them off on the regular. Never bothered me, actually I enjoyed it. They are simply amazing to be honest. Yea that was normal thing for her to do. Over the years having a child seems see has went back to mommy mode. Every now and then such as this example or at least in my opinion you see the old self come out.


----------



## x598 (Nov 14, 2012)

i'll reserve judgment unitl I see a pic :smile2:


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

x598 said:


> i'll reserve judgment unitl I see a pic :smile2:




BINGO!

My guess is she's just trying to get her moneys worth, and you and her ex aren't up to the grand total.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Red Sonja said:


> Man, you are on a roll ... I'm a liar, a fool and ... *not sure what that last insult meant* ... and all because I don't agree with your opinion.


 I think he's trying to say that you missed the point of the OP's post by saying he would be offended by women going topless, when his post is directed to should he be concerned HIS wife is going braless. Nothing do with nipple offendage. 
As long as it stays with the guys just looking no harm,no foul, but I think that may be OP's concern.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Hank182 said:


> No it doesn’t bother me .


You should put this in your signature, it is becomming a brand for you. LOL.

Makes me wonder if she is not the only one who likes to flaunt her sexuality,


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Rubix Cubed said:


> I think he's trying to say that you missed the point of the OP's post by saying he would be offended by women going topless, when his post is directed to should he be concerned HIS wife is going braless. Nothing do with nipple offendage.
> As long as it stays with the guys just looking no harm,no foul, but I think that may be OP's concern.


Sonja said she had no issues with the op’s wife going braless.
I said in my post she was looking for attention from other guys.
Yet we are BOTH delusional according to 2ntnuf.
He is arguing both sides of the question but as usual he uses strawman tactics to prove his point.
Like I said,delusions of adequacy.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Sonja said she had no issues with the op’s wife going braless.
> I said in my post she was looking for attention from other guys.
> Yet we are BOTH delusional according to 2ntnuf.
> He is arguing both sides of the question but as usual he uses strawman tactics to prove his point.
> Like I said,delusions of adequacy.


 Not defending anyone just explaining what I read from a neutral point of view. It seemed some thread drift was happening toward the "everyone has freewill" direction which wasn't really what the OP posted about, and the replies can reflect that.

eta. Still need pics to be able to accurately give advice on the subject, though.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Unless there is some law being broken, it is a fact that there is nothing inherently wrong with going braless. And we have the freedom to do that if we so choose. Breasts are in ways associated with a woman's sexually, but their PRIMARY purpose is nutrition for a woman's child. 

All of the above is fact.

Opinion: for me, going braless all the time would be painful and rather uncomfortable. And, like I said, it gives me a definitive "People of Walmart" vibe.

But as they say, viva la WT!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Sonja said she had no issues with the op’s wife going braless.
> I said in my post she was looking for attention from other guys.
> Yet we are BOTH delusional according to 2ntnuf.
> He is arguing both sides of the question but as usual he uses strawman tactics to prove his point.
> Like I said,delusions of adequacy.


Andy, have the guts to put an @ in front of my username so I know when you are talking about me behind my back. What a piece of work you are. 

@Red Sonja quoted me and implied I don't like women doing what they want in public. I have no issues with that. She even talked about breastfeeding in public, which has nothing to do with the thread.

You addressed me as you have done here, three times in this thread, but you have yet to ask me anything. You simply point fingers at things you make up, like this. 

You believe I think things I have not posted. You think my personal opinions are strawman arguments. 

Yes, I'd say you are both delusional, because neither of you has understood what I've posted, even when I told you in my last post to you, exactly what I thought. 


I'll post it again.


If you want your wife going braless in public, that's your business. I don't.

If you want your wife immodestly breastfeeding in public, that's your business. I don't.

However, I will not stop her from doing as she pleases. I will start a new life without her, since we would not be compatible and I would feel disrespected while she is out attempting to attract attention. If you don't understand that on a site where there are a myriad of stories about infidelity and all that goes along with it, I'd say you haven't learned a thing. Maybe you are still in puberty? I'd understand your answers, then. 


There is another point to be made. She has no clue how breasts would be attractive to anyone. I truly don't know any woman who would not understand that breasts are attractive(in many instances though not all), unless she is mentally impaired.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Any woman with breast implants knows damn well what she is doing walking around with no bra on. Which is fine. But lets not pretend she's not fishing for attention here. If you are fine with it as a couple, who cares? She probably doesn't want to make family uncomfortable, so she covers up more. Makes sense to me anyway.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

2ntnuf said:


> Andy, have the guts to put an @ in front of my username so I know when you are talking about me behind my back. What a piece of work you are.
> 
> @Red Sonja quoted me and implied I don't like women doing what they want in public. I have no issues with that. She even talked about breastfeeding in public, which has nothing to do with the thread.
> 
> ...


How can I be talking about you behind your back when you are reading the ****ing thread.
More strawman arguments.
If your ego needs stroking then look for someone else to do it because your supercilious sanctimonious pontificating is getting tiresome.
You advised me on another thread to seek out some counseling well here’s a little advice back.
Get a life.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> How can I be talking about you behind your back when you are reading the ****ing thread.
> More strawman arguments.
> If your ego needs stroking then look for someone else to do it because your supercilious sanctimonious pontificating is getting tiresome.
> You advised me on another thread to seek out some counseling well here’s a little advice back.
> Get a life.


Any honest man with good character would not post as you did about a member, without placing an @ in front of the member's username. You ask how that is behind my back? How did you know I would come back and read the thread? There are many I pop into and don't come back. I've said my peace and that's all I have to say. 

So, how did you know I would come back, Andy? 

If I advised you to seek out counseling, I can see why. It is more evident by the moment. 

My sanctimonious pontificating, eh? You are proving my theory. You want more women to become available for your pleasure. You are deathly afraid that women will get smart and shut down men until they treat them as something more than a sexbot. 

I won't use women. I never have. I don't believe you can say the same with integrity.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Any woman with breast implants knows damn well what she is doing walking around with no bra on. Which is fine. But lets not pretend she's not fishing for attention here. If you are fine with it as a couple, who cares? She probably doesn't want to make family uncomfortable, so she covers up more. Makes sense to me anyway.


Yep. Let's be honest, this is pretty much it.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Any woman with breast implants knows damn well what she is doing walking around with no bra on. Which is fine. But lets not pretend she's not fishing for attention here. If you are fine with it as a couple, who cares? She probably doesn't want to make family uncomfortable, so she covers up more. Makes sense to me anyway.


I'll be happy to pretend that she is just enjoying her camping experience and she isn't fishing for attention. If she were fishing for attention, she wouldn't be wearing a t-shirt.

Besides plastic tits and duck lips are so passe. It's all about the bass.>


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Blondilocks said:


> I'll be happy to pretend that she is just enjoying her camping experience and she isn't fishing for attention. If she were fishing for attention, she wouldn't be wearing a t-shirt.
> 
> Besides plastic tits and duck lips are so passe. It's all about the bass.>


Breast augmentation is still the number one surgery. Although butt injections are one the rise.


----------



## Hank182 (Feb 18, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Maybe she wasn't wearing a bra because she was camping? An activity that is casual and doesn't really call for her to be on her toes and adhering to normal standards of dress. You try wearing an underwire, contour cup (foam rubber padding that hides erect nipples) bra all day and you will learn why it is such a joy to be able to go without once in a while.
> 
> You seem to be building a case against your wife. First the decade old bag of lingerie in the back of the closet and now an innocuous act of *gasp* wearing a t-shirt without a bra while CAMPING and having the audacity to chat with people.
> 
> ...


Just because I get on here and ask a question doesn’t mean it’s bothering me. However obviously it seems to bother you for some reason. I just wanted to see what others thought.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Hank182 said:


> Just because I get on here and ask a question doesn’t mean it’s bothering me.


Colour me sceptical.


----------



## Hank182 (Feb 18, 2016)

Decorum said:


> Hank182 said:
> 
> 
> > No it doesn’t bother me .
> ...


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Ive never though of breast implants as sexually confident. I always figured it meant self esteem issues. Either way, not my cuppa. But if you like them, and she likes them, that's all that really matters.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Personal said:


> Colour me sceptical.


I tend to agree, (other than with your spelling of color ). The way I figure, if its not a big deal and it doesn't bother you, why wouldn't you just ask your wife about it instead of a bunch of random strangers?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't like going for long without a bra. That includes around the house and I'm (just) a C. 

I would have thought larger breasted women would prefer a wearing a bra because all that movement can be annoying. Plus some bras are so thin, the nipple still sticks out.

My husband and I defer to one another about dress and I'm fine with it. Packing for one Christmas, I was really charmed when he asked me "Will your mother be alright with this?" My mother can be a ***** about how people dress around her house.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Hank182 said:


> So here is another something that struck me odd . No it doesn’t bother me . Not looking for advice on how to handle the situation. Just wondering what others think. When my family or DIL comes to the house the wife will put her bra on as to not show her nipples through her shirt but the other day in a community camp ground where we all know everbody she took a stroll in her T-shirt , no bra with headlights showing with no concern. Had several conversations with others and come back. She is well aware of her nipples showing because we have talked about it before. A couple years before we meet she had her breasts done and I must say they are amazing. Why would she coverup around DIL and my family and not around some of our friends but not close friends. Is that odd?


I guess it is about respect around family and perhaps younger kids. At a camp, well normally it's a bit casual, hippyish perhaps and she doesn't care whether the camp goers respect her or not, though it depends on the nature of the camp.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

My boobs including nipples are only for my H to see and ....................


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Any woman with breast implants knows damn well what she is doing walking around with no bra on. Which is fine. But lets not pretend she's not fishing for attention here. If you are fine with it as a couple, who cares? She probably doesn't want to make family uncomfortable, so she covers up more. Makes sense to me anyway.


To the Amish we are all vain and fishing for attention. I really don't care, I'm just pointing out it's all relative.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Red Sonja said:


> I have never understood the kerfuffle concerning the bra/no bra/breasts in public issue. It’s a breast, half the population have them … if they aren’t yours don’t touch them, look or don’t look (I don’t care) and, please leave breast-feeding women in peace. Control yourself and your reactions, simple, yes?
> 
> And men, do you go topless in public? Do some of you wear pants so tight that one can see the outline of your “package”? Thought so.
> 
> ...


Agree it's much ado about nothing. Dress how you like, don't tell others how to dress or blame your behavior on how they dress.

What I find silly is that for some reason a woman's nipple is obscene or sexual, while men's are perfectly ok. I mean, that's the part that's the same.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

2ntnuf said:


> Then you are a fool who doesn't have a clue about natural attraction between humans.


What you call "natural" has more to do w/ culture than nature. In college I knew some African guys who said seeing tits back home wasn't unusual but thighs were a too rare sight. Nylon running shorts were all the rage on campus at the time and they said the eye-strain was frightening.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

SpinyNorman said:


> To the Amish we are all vain and fishing for attention. I really don't care, I'm just pointing out it's all relative.


Like they've never showed off their new buggy.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Like they've never showed off their new buggy.


Mrs Van Winkle has been photographed in public without a bra.


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

Camping location = very casual.


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

I have a nice big pair of boobs and I only wear a bra when I 1. Want to 2. Need to. 
I personally, at my size, find them very uncomfortable and really do not give a crap if people want to look at them.
I prefer to be comfortable over everything else.
If a man wants to stare at them then that is his choice. They were given to me to produce milk to nourish my children. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hank182 said:


> Just because I get on here and ask a question doesn’t mean it’s bothering me. However obviously it seems to bother you for some reason. I just wanted to see what others thought.


She's looking for some man to pay attention.

Fake boobs are everywhere. They are predictable and awful.

Take a few oranges, watermelons and place them under the skin - that's what it looks like and feels like.

I don't see why that's attractive - it's not.

Things are a changing - fake breasts are less arrractive to a lot of men in my area - many are very vocal in the past 5-7 years that they won't date any gal with phony breasts.

They want real - even if they aren't perfect... they feel and act different than the fake ones.

Just what I've heard a LOT from men in this high profile beach area.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd prefer to go without a bra, and I like my breasts and not having the feeling of restriction, but alas, I worry too much about being judged. I don't care if some guy likes or dislikes my breasts, I just want to not wear a frigging bra, excuse me for not liking a band wrapped around my chest. If more women did it, I'd start too!

I think it's great she feels free to do it, and I don't necessarily think it has anything to do with showing them off, but just being confident within herself and untouched by the opinion of strangers or mere acquaintances. Their discomfort is their own problem. Being able to do it with in-laws however requires a different level of confidence she may not have achieved, or it may be that she thinks your DIL would feel awkward with it and feels the comfort of her guests is more important than her own.


----------

